# Beretta Nano !



## Crimins (Jul 20, 2015)

Evening! 

Just registered today after shooting the nano. I've read up on it before getting it and figured this would be the best CCW to get.

Well I put 14 rounds into it and only hit a can 3 times at 15 yards. I am trying to find out best way to handle this gun. Rounds I used were Aguila 115 grain fmj rounds.

Would like any suggestions to improve my use of this weapon.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, this particular pistol is designed for CCW. A very small pistol with a short grip and short sight radius, being less foregiving than a larger pistol with a greater sight radius.

However, once mastered is extremely accurate as with most brands of pistols. Check out the vid above. Basic trigger control, keeping the sights on target through the trigger pull and follow through would apply to any pistol you shoot and especially the smaller ones.

Once you get the proper pistol shooting basics down; practice, practice, practice. Likewise, you may want to bench rest the pistol at first to see where you are grouping and get the feel of the trigger and break. Adjust/drift the rear sight accordingly if needed. Invest in some good snap caps and practice dry firing as often as you can is highly suggested as well. BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Miniature-size pistols are experts' tools.
They are very difficult to control, and to use accurately and effectively.

The very best thing that you can do would be to learn pistol shooting using a more appropriate beginner's gun.
Failing that, get some expert instruction and coaching, and then, as *denner* has written, practice, practice, practice.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

You may want to look for a .22 Bobcat or similar small .22 to practice with. 
(Or something like an SR-22 or one of the old Beretta 71 .22s on the market right now - the fake silencer can be removed.)

Learn control, develop your grip, become confident, then transfer skills to the .380. Again Practice X 3, then practice some more.


----------



## Crimins (Jul 20, 2015)

Does it matter to keep a round count for the pistol? 

Also I plan to use this as for target practice untill I get better or is this not a good idea?

I have shot plenty of pistols just this is the first one that I couldn't hit the target as I was wanting


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It dosen't hurt to keep a round count log for a firearm... I do for my rifles, but have a pretty good idea for most of my pistols. Not a necessity though.

Spend more time with the pistol to gain proficiency, it takes time to get a feel for the trigger, grip and sights. It is a smaller frame gun... so you'll have to make some adjustments if your used to handling full size handguns. 

14 rds isn't enough to base accuracy, reliability or proficiency with ANY handgun imo. Get some rounds down the pipe, make adjustments as needed... the Nano is a capable little pistol, but don't try to get the same performance as larger, longer barreled handguns.

Keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Crimins said:


> Also I plan to use this as for target practice untill I get better or is this not a good idea?


My understanding regarding the Nano is that it's designed based around the .40cal cartridge and is built quite sturdy even for it's diminutive size.

Therefore, i'd see no issues using it for extended target practice. Did you watch the video I posted? Harley45 gives some very good pointers, and his shooting aspirin off a post is quite amazing in my mind. He has other videos shooting the Nano at 100 and 200 yards as well. It's all in the shooter.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Crimins said:


> ...I have shot plenty of pistols just this is the first one that I couldn't hit the target as I was wanting


With apologies for my bluntness, the problem is you, not the pistol. Your Nano is more inherently accurate than you are. (In truth, it's more accurate than I am, too.)

"I have shot plenty of pistols" is not a particularly meaningful statement. The real questions are more like, "Do you shoot pistols well? Do you hit where you are aiming, or rather merely nearby? Can you make _small_ groups of five consecutive shots at 15 yards?" That sort of thing.

To shoot your tiny pistol well, I suggest that you begin with the way you hold it. The term I use, when I coach a shooter, is "death grip." Hold on tight; so tight that nobody could tear the pistol out of your hand. Maintain that tight "death grip" whenever you shoot.
At the same time, practice "index-finger isolation." That is, while your thumb and lower fingers maintain that "death grip," your index finger should be loose and relaxed, isolated from the "death grip" of your other fingers.

So now you know what to practice. But you're not ready to do any shooting quite yet.
Practice with a _proven-empty_ gun, completely unloaded, with no ammunition anywhere nearby.
All you need is a blank wall. No aiming point.

Hold that "death grip." Relax that index finger.
Aim the _empty_ pistol at the blank wall, achieve a good sight picture, and slowly _press_ (not "pull") the pistol's trigger until it "shoots" with a clicking sound.
Did you maintain the "death grip," or did the pistol move in your hand as you pressed the trigger?
If your grip was not maintained, your other fingers "milked" the grip in concert with your index-finger press. That "milking" motion will make you miss the target.
Practice death-gripping and index-finger isolating in that fashion for about 10 minutes, and then stop. You will learn nothing by overtiring your hand.
Then do it again tomorrow. And the next day. And so on. Once a day, 10 minutes at a time, until you really can isolate that index finger.

Now go shooting, and see what you can do. There should be a marked improvement.

Let us know.


----------

